# An Actual Sisters of Battle Tactic Thread



## Jeridian

Figured someone had to start one.
First of some clarification, a tactics thread discusses the army, it's many units, what they can do, their 'worth', etc.

An Army List is an Army List- no matter how pretty you dress it up, it is in no way, shape or form a Tactica. Still useful though.


Anyway the following will be a brief explanation of what I've found works in the Witch Hunters Codex and what doesn't. This is my opinion, others may disagree with it completely- but please no 'knee-jerk' 'Repentia are awesome' responses. If you think differently post in this thread with *actual tactics* to use said stuff.

*Mech or Footslog*

There are two ways to play Sisters, relatively large horde on foot, or relatively small force all mounted in transports.

To me 4th is about mobility and shooting. A footslogging Sisters force has very little of either. Something about an army with mainly 12" range (meltaguns, flamers) or less tells me they need to get close fast- and faster than walking.

So IMO Mech Sisters is by far the better choice. Footsloggers will always be at the mercy of the opponent- who will inevitably be faster and so can isolate and outflank Sisters units.

*The Useful Stuff*

Canoness- The 2+ save jump pack canoness is one of the few truly powerful things in the Sisters army. (If you haven't realised Sisters are on the lower rungs of the competitive ladder, a boot above Orks- then perhaps you should sit down and get over the shock).
Sisters do not want to be in combat, yet they must get within 12"/flamer range to be effective.
Inevitably the enemy will have a close combat monster or scary thing coming your way.

The Canoness acts as a tarpit to hold up said unit for much of the game. With Book for Ld 10 tests and Faith for 2+ Invulnerable saves.

If your filthy take 2 Canonesses.

Exorcist- This is your only anti-tank that can reach further than 12"- think about that. And that can move and shoot. So 2, if your filthy 3. 
Personally I find Retributors don't fit into a Mech list. Either their LOS if blocked by transports, or they can see and be seen by the enemies anti-infantry which would only have them as a target- not good.

Rhino's/Immolators- Purely for the purpose of being Mech. Getting your Sisters into that crucial 12" range quickly and unharmed.
Of course this is Sisters, not Space Marines, so rather than just pay less to Drop Pod in without worry or thought- your gonna have to work your butt off to get there.
Always try to use cover to have the minimum number of Rhino's visible. That way you can leap frog the Smoked Rhino to the front- yep Smoke and Extra Armour are mandatory.
I could elaborate on Rhino usage but learning to's half the fun and I'm mean. Shocking how rare it is to find people who've done more than a cursory glance at the transport rules- because admittedly they are coffins, woefully nerfed to extreme as punishment for 3rd Ed. Yet the Sisters don't have Infiltrate, or Deep Strike, or Drop Pods and so have no choice (Walking=death).

Celestians- To me they are the best infantry unit in the Sisters army, I seem alone in this belief. I always hear good things about Seraphim but they have always failed me miserably (and no I am not stupid when using them either).
For 2pts more a Celestian gets WS 4 (so Marines hit on 4's not 3's), I 4 (so hit at same time not after Marines), Preferred Enemy Everyone (so hit Marines on 3's not 4's), choice of squads smaller than 10 (so 6 for Spirit of the Matyr resilience), all Faithful (so no sniping of the Faithful VSS).

Much like the Canonesses they can charge into the enemies close combat gribblies and hold them up for the game (with a VSS wielding Eviscerator), but can also put out some serious firepower (I prefer 2 Meltaguns) in the meantime.

Battle Sisters- You have to take some, and why complain- they are good 1pt over Storm Troopers for Bolters instead of Hellguns, Power armour instead of Carapace.....where's the catch?

Well, where to start. They 10+ not 5+, so your investing a lot more pts on bodies. Would people complain about Storm Troopers being 10+?
Plasmaguns, lack of them- one of the reasons Sisters are considered very short ranged. Would people complain if Storm Troopers could have only storm bolters :roll: instead of plasmaguns?
No Infiltrate/Deep Strike.

Still, the large number allows the use of Divine Guidance so make use of this by including at least one flame template per squad.

Callidus- she's a Sister, honest- :lol: 

*The Misses*

Repentia- Top of the flop list. Perhaps in the entire game. So much wrong- want me to list? Really?

T 3, Armour 4+- around 20pts. A single heavy bolter can cut down 2-3 a turn on average- claiming 40-60pts a go. Easy VP's is an understatement.

Vying with Celestians and Callidus for Elites- no contest.

Cannot be transported ever- they must walk...

Attacks 1 with Eviscerator- so if you do manage to get them into combat, they have a few Str 6 attacks going last. I predict there won't be any left to swing- what a waste.

Multi-meltas- In theory, the Sisters answer to lascannons. In practice a very expensive missile launcher without the frag option and half the range.

Storm Bolters- Our answer to plasmagun, enough said?

Dominions- Battle Sisters with overpriced guns...woot.

As you can see IMO only the Repentia need an overhaul. Everything else is pts adjustments, tweeks, etc. I am of the belief that Sisters are one of the most balanced army lists- they can be powerful but you have to work your ass of for every win.

*Faith*

So you've got an army of overpriced Storm Troopers with almost no weaponry over 12" and very little offensive combat ability? Why would it ever do well?
Faith compensates.

You need two really.

Spirit of the Matyr- Invulnerable save, the Faith roll requires small numbers- so 6x squads are ideal- cough, Celestians/Seraphim, cough.

Divine Guidance- the second best, Ap 1 wounds on a 6. Requires large numbers, so squads of 10x are great- cue Battle Sisters.


The Passion? +2 Initiative. Small numbers. Not really worth it since most of your combat power is in Eviscerators.

Hand of the Emperor? +2 Str, go last. Large numbers. Only use to get Str 8 Eviscerators (go last anyway), to insta-kill those pesky SM characters.

Light of the Emperor? Fearless, Small Numbers. Unmodifiable Ld 10 should be sufficient. Light is only a last resort if someone does run- to get them to regroup.

Got to go, feel free to add your own Tactical advice on Sisters. But remember- Army List does not equal Tactica.


----------



## jigplums

Just to add weight, the tarpit tactic definately works. I've had lord splatty[khorne glaice dp] tied up for the whole game before by a large squad with invun saves and ld10.


----------



## Exodite

jigplums said:


> Just to add weight, the tarpit tactic definately works. I've had lord splatty[khorne glaice dp] tied up for the whole game before by a large squad with invun saves and ld10.


The tarpit tactic definitely is a viable tactic; however you have to be careful as some enemy units can ignore those invulnerable saves. The unit that springs to mind straight away is a statured dreadaxe prince.


----------



## LongBeard

Nice little tactica Si, short but sweet! 
Again as metioned I think the sisters ability to hold up some of the nastiest combat units Is one of their biggest strenghs, while adding In Eviscerators at ST8 they can become quite fruity In combat If used correctly.
My DC are testament to the fact!


----------



## Jeridian

> The tarpit tactic definitely is a viable tactic; however you have to be careful as some enemy units can ignore those invulnerable saves. The unit that springs to mind straight away is a statured dreadaxe prince.


Thankfully, mercifully few. And even less that are good options.

The Dreadaxe DP is number one enemy- to counter I suggest crying in a corner until your opponent forfeits in disgust.

C'tan- why would you charge such a thing? Or get within 12"?

Necron Lord with Scythe- tricky, but rare.

Pariahs- Lol, ever seen any?

Any others?

Callidus of course but she works for us, and its against tournament policy to have more than one Witch Hunters army at a time.



> My DC are testament to the fact!


I knew that if they got the charge the sheer weight of Str 5 re-rolled attacks would butcher the 6xman Celestian squads with or without Matyr- and they did. Then the rest of my army pitched in to finish them.

I was hoping for the Callidus to show up, it could then position to charge the Chaplain and hopefully slice him up. Then leap out of combat with the DC every turn and hold them indefinitely- in theory of course.

The problem being that whilst my entire army struggles to take down the DC- you have a 1400pts army dancing around.

Bah, Sisters are on the lower tier of armies- I knew that going in,


----------



## pathwinder14

Fairly good article, but I have some counter points.

1. Repentia are good IF you take a unit of arco flagellents to run in front of them.

2. Arco flagellents are good if you take 2-3 Penitent engines to lead them.

Marches up the table like this:

----------------unit of repentia-----------------------------
----------------Unit of Arco-Flagellents--------------------
---------------Penitent engines--------------------------- 

3. Dominion squad is awesome. You equip them all with meltaguns and place them in an immolator equipped with a twin linked multi melta. Drive the immolator up the board. Have the domnion squad get out. The immolator bakes one tank and they bake another.


----------



## Jeridian

We're probably going to have to agree to disagree on that Pathwinder :lol: 

For a start Arco's and Penitents aren't Sisters of Battle...but then neither is a Callidus so I'll have to consider them.

It just seems to me like compounding the problem-

Repentia are rubbish, so I'll hide them behind several units of slightly less rubbish Arco's, which will hide behind 2-3 weak walkers.

Marching up the board? Does the opponent have no firepower? If you've invested in all these units I doubt you'll have much else to threaten them with.

AV 11 Open-topped Walkers with a death wish (i.e. eagerness to run forward into LOS) are not tricky to take down.

But who knows perhaps it is so unexpected that it does work under shock value- but I doubt it.

As for the Dominions- running up the board again? Do your opponents not own any ranged weaponry?
I think it's overkill TBH. If 2 can't manage it, 4 won't. And a twin-linked multi-melta on AV 11 is a tasty target.


----------



## LongBeard

> I was hoping for the Callidus to show up, it could then position to charge the Chaplain and hopefully slice him up. Then leap out of combat with the DC every turn and hold them indefinitely- in theory of course.


We can always get an early game In If you want over the next couple of weeks If you want to re-test your theory!



> The problem being that whilst my entire army struggles to take down the DC- you have a 1400pts army dancing around.


I take It that Includes the so-called extra 'free' 100pts :wink: 

Have to agree with Jeridian on the repentia, would be a far more viable choice If you could faith up their save, as Is there Just easy VP's. 
Don't think arco's are too bad, problem Is you don't really have much control over them, shielding them with other units Is fine but If you don't want to advance and be agressive but the arco's do there going to be stuck pis*ing In the wind.


----------



## pathwinder14

Jeridian said:


> We're probably going to have to agree to disagree on that Pathwinder :lol:
> 
> For a start Arco's and Penitents aren't Sisters of Battle...but then neither is a Callidus so I'll have to consider them.
> 
> It just seems to me like compounding the problem-
> 
> Repentia are rubbish, so I'll hide them behind several units of slightly less rubbish Arco's, which will hide behind 2-3 weak walkers.
> 
> Marching up the board? Does the opponent have no firepower? If you've invested in all these units I doubt you'll have much else to threaten them with.
> 
> AV 11 Open-topped Walkers with a death wish (i.e. eagerness to run forward into LOS) are not tricky to take down.
> 
> But who knows perhaps it is so unexpected that it does work under shock value- but I doubt it.
> 
> As for the Dominions- running up the board again? Do your opponents not own any ranged weaponry?
> I think it's overkill TBH. If 2 can't manage it, 4 won't. And a twin-linked multi-melta on AV 11 is a tasty target.


You make good points but the army also has 2 exorcists, a priest, a canoness, and 2 units of sisters in rhinos. I like to give my opponent a damned if you do, damned if you don't army. Either they concentrate on the sisters units OR they concentrate on the close combat units. I'll post an army list in the army lists section so you can see what I mean.


----------



## Raziel

I agree with most of the points that have been said. repentia are useless definite overhaul ( pity thier stats arn't as good as the models). The one thing as well that hasn't been discussed & thats the battle field. In cities of death or a battlefield that has loads of cover a witch hunters can really excel especially seraphim & domminion squads in immolators, retributors with 4 hvy bolters are ok against tau & guard. But in a battlefield with hardly no cover you have to go mech with smoke & ea & hope & pray you can get into that 12" range before you loose your transports. I tend to run a regular size sq in rhino, celestians in rhino & a large 15 woman sq. this takes some heat off the transports & exorcists imho.


----------



## Jeridian

The only time I'd ever leave the Rhino's at home is a Cityfight. True that keeping one or two can close off entire streets to the enemy firepower but the Tank Traps Stratagem means with a smart opponent you'll never leave your deployment quarter.

Without Infiltrate or Deep Strike, and with the transports woefully bogged down the Sisters need another way around the board- they need to get their feet wet, Sewer Rats.

Be careful not to put your whole army down the Sewer, as a cunning opponent will just sit on all the man holes for you to never show up. I've found it best to put just 1-2 tough units down there (Celestians are my choice, yes I am a Celestian fanboy) that can show up behind the enemy during the game, whilst most of your army can hold it's own on foot.

Important Note: My Tactica was generally aimed at the 1500pts mark as it's the usual size game here and at tournaments.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Few points from me:

1) Repentia do indeed suck and urgently need an overhaul. I have never seen any reason to take them

2) Dominions are a great unit if used correctly. Put them in an Immolater with the flamer mount, run it up 12" and fire with the flamer and 4 meltaguns. EA/Smoke mandatory but the mobility of the unit combined with the sheer hitting power of the meltas should not be underestimated.

3) Penitents absolutely rock! If you are going with a Mech list, Penitents really shine as they can have LOS to them blocked by the rhinos. Don't forget that both Rhinos/Immolaters and Penitents are all size 3 vehicles which mean that you position the Penitents as close to the enemy as possible and use the Rhinos as a moving wall in front of them. Your Rhinos are going to take any more fire than before when it gets down to it and when those Penitents slam into the enemy lines the ensuing havoc is a joy to behold. Again, another unit that is not to be underestimated if used correctly.


----------



## Barney the Lurker

I'm gonna add my bit about Seraphim as no-one else has said anything.

I have found that most opponents think they are more dangerous than they are (as indeed they do with most things in the WH armoury  )

The major thing to remember is they are not assault marines. Heck, they are not even great assault troops. What they are however, is a good harassing/mop-up or tarpit unit.

I usually run them as 6 or 8 girl with 2 flamers and vet with eviscerator and book. Unit size of 6 or 8 is of course there for spirit. 8 is a bit high normally, but thankfully the superior auto gets the simulcrum imperialis.

The obvious route for them is to tie up an enemy unit and then jump out. I have found this to be pretty good for either a unit of standard guys or small, elite units. never try to tarpit a big unit, or something like the death company. The sheer number of attacks and your T3 means you will lose too many girls to normal attacks. Much better to use them against things like obliterators or daemon princes!

If you run a flying cannoness (who doesn't) it is worth noting NEVER join her to the seraphim otherwise you lose your hit and run. Also on that note, no matter how good an option it looks, using hit and run at the end of your turn is almost always a bad idea, trust me.

I run the hand flamers for cheeky divine guidance to get AP1 flamer hits. Again, this isn't reliable enough to count on but the fear of it is a good tool.

I've never tried inferno pistols so won't comment on them at all. Although, don't forget you have krak grenades as standard so don't be forget to use them when you go after tanks with the eviscerator.

A quick note on Books of St Lucius. Normally I don't give these out like sweets as others do for fluff reasons. However, I did get sick of my seraphim continually failing morale checks and added one to my unit. Still makes me feel dirty though  


Well, that was a bit of a ramble wasn't it! I'll look at it tonight and see if I can edit it down for you!


----------



## Raziel

I have found that seraphim are great tankhunters when armed with meltabombs. I normally run mine at 8 with flamers the same as you Barney. Though i'm thinking that i might put inferno pistols in stead for extra tank hunting shots as i've had great success with my cannoness in this way, the only thing that puts me off is the range on the inferno pistol.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Raziel said:


> I have found that seraphim are great tankhunters when armed with meltabombs. I normally run mine at 8 with flamers the same as you Barney. Though i'm thinking that i might put inferno pistols in stead for extra tank hunting shots as i've had great success with my cannoness in this way, the only thing that puts me off is the range on the inferno pistol.


I agree here. I used to use Seraphim with both Inferno pistols and meltabombs and no tank ever lived through it, be it from the shooting or the bombs. They can be a bit difficult to manoeuver into postion but once done, you are almost guranteed to kill anything beyond a Monolith.


----------



## pathwinder14

The Wraithlord said:


> I agree here. I used to use Seraphim with both Inferno pistols and meltabombs and no tank ever lived through it, be it from the shooting or the bombs. They can be a bit difficult to manoeuver into postion but once done, you are almost guranteed to kill anything beyond a Monolith.


You said it. On the other side of the table I have my canoness do the same thing. That's two flying tank hunting units.


----------



## anathema

> Penitents really shine as they can have LOS to them blocked by the rhinos. Don't forget that both Rhinos/Immolaters and Penitents are all size 3 vehicles which mean that you position the Penitents as close to the enemy as possible and use the Rhinos as a moving wall in front of them.


No, you can't. I suggest you re-read the rules on LOS. You'll find that you can still draw a models eye view over vehicles as only area terrain and close combat block LOS based on size categories. Those Penitents can still be seen over the rhino's, they'll just get the chance of being obscured.


----------



## Jeridian

Kneeling Penitents... :roll:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Ahh crap that is right.


*scratches head while looking about in a daze of confusion


----------



## Jeridian

When something as simple and abhorrent as adding a large 'sail' to the top of your Rhino's is your only way of shielding vehicles behind them....there's something wrong with the rules.


----------



## pathwinder14

Jeridian said:


> When something as simple and abhorrent as adding a large 'sail' to the top of your Rhino's is your only way of shielding vehicles behind them....there's something wrong with the rules.


Crap...there goes my "green" wind powered Rhinos. :wink:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Don't you have to be able to see at least half of the model to target it? Maybe that is what I am thinking of?


----------



## Jeridian

You have to see over half a vehicle for it to be a clear shot.
Less than 50% and it is Obscured.

You have to see the main body of a non-vehicle.
Just a gun barrel, backpack banner, etc and you can't.
This should apply the other way too, of course- no shooting a model when it can only see the target from it's backpack banner.


Anyway, the problem is 'Modelling can be used to your advantage'.
It is a very lame thing to do.

But when your Exorcist launcher cannot shoot because it's out of range, but the target can shoot your Exorcist (since the launcher is at the back)- it doesn't seem so lame.

Same with the Razorback- I have conversions with the turret in the centre (like a Predator) rather than near the back.

And again with Land Raiders- the side twin sponsons can be positioned in the front two gaps, instead of the back.

The problem is this costs you no extra points, there's no strict positioning method- and it can be the difference between getting to shoot or not, being shot or not, destroying a target or not, winning a game or not...


----------



## uberschveinen

Of course, by doing this, even if you're not doing anything else out of the ordinary to boost your win chances, you've defined yourself as a borderline cheesegamer. And let's face it, once you've done this, you're not going to stop, are you?


----------



## Jeridian

By doing what?

By converting my Razorback's using Predator sponsons as twin-las turrets? It meant I didn't have to buy new Razorback models, just use my Rhino chassis.

It also meant I didn't have to use those 'strap-on Land Raider sponson' Razorback models, and could have something I think looks a lot better.

The other stuff- Land Raider sponsons is pretty common. The 'brick' is bad enough as it is, without chumping yourself more.

As for the Exorcist, etc- I am tempted. When a Railhead extends further than it's tank, and I have 2-3" of 'lame' space where I can be shot and destroyed but not shoot back.

There really shouldn't be an advantage or disadvantage just because the guy who designed the Imperial vehicles didn't think putting all the weapons at the back was a dumb idea.

I'd advice an abstract measuring from the centre of the vehicle hull, may cause some odd situations- but it doesn't mean you can use modellling to your advantage.

But then you seem to be on a personal quest to smear all of my posts here, so does it matter what I say?
There's still a few thread's you've missed, BTW.


----------



## uberschveinen

If I was out to personally attack you, I'd be doing a far better job of it. I used to pride myself on my ability to personally attack people in ways that were impossile to argue against, until I realised that this was both utterly useless and only sevred to boost my own stupid ego at the cost of everybody else's sense of self, and gave it up. After all, you still have your reputation, when I could have easily dealt with that.

I always was in favour of a more sensible vehicular range ruling, but never managed to find one that really worked all the way. Until such a day, I will always remain against the alteration of models to provide a purely tactical advantage, as this, as far as I'm concerned, flies in the face in the nature of wargaming. To do so is to knowingly and unrepetantly ignore any considerations outside of the game's end to further your chances of winning by a small margin, and that, as I've gone into far more detail elsewhere.

I find it somewhat confusing that you advertise that you're against this practise, yet in the same post you express that you actively and knowingly partake of it.


----------



## anathema

> I always was in favour of a more sensible vehicular range ruling, but never managed to find one that really worked all the way. Until such a day, I will always remain against the alteration of models to provide a purely tactical advantage, as this, as far as I'm concerned, flies in the face in the nature of wargaming. To do so is to knowingly and unrepetantly ignore any considerations outside of the game's end to further your chances of winning by a small margin, and that, as I've gone into far more detail elsewhere.
> 
> I find it somewhat confusing that you advertise that you're against this practise, yet in the same post you express that you actively and knowingly partake of it.


This is why I've always advocated measuring weapon range from the main hull of the vehicle, in the same way that measuring to a vehicle is done. Its abstract but always seemed fairer to me and ignored certain models being at a disadvantage or having an advantage based on creative modelling. It even pretty much reads that way in the rulebook. However GW in its infinite wisdom decided to FAQ it to measure from the weapon mounting, handing the advantage back to those who use modelling to their advantage. I could move all of my grav tank weapons right to the front and put the turret under the tank, but it would look stupid and would be against the spirit of the game. However if it looked cool, I might well have done on aesthetics alone. 
In Jeridians defence, his conversions are pretty much always done on the basis of getting as much model for his money as possible. If this leads to weapons being slightly out of their normal position its not to deliberately gain advantage.


----------



## Warboss Dakka

I have no problem with people converting their model to gain an advantage on the battlefield, as long as the conversion makes sense. If a Landraider crew thought about it for a moment, they might realize that having guns at the front of teh vehicle instead of the rear makes more sense, and so might alter the vehicle accordingly to gain a battlefield advantage. Bolt-on big shootas have to be modled by hand, allowing me to place them anywhere on the vehicle. I mount them specifically so that they have a 360 degree arc of fire. Does it make me a bad player for mounting my weapons in a tactically advantageous manner? There is no set model for the battlewagon, so am I a bad player for not hampering the big shootas arc of fire?

I've also been curious about conversions and firing arcs. For isntance, what if you converted a fixed weapon like an earthshaker cannon to sit on a turret? What if you removed the side sponsons on a predator and fixed the las cannons into a top turret? 

If it's not illegal to do these conversions, why the fuss?


----------



## uberschveinen

I'm not talking about simple decisions in the modelling process so much as conversions that go beyond what the kits allow for solely to provide an advantage. Lascannon on a Land Raider glued to the roof and with straws blu-tacked to the end. three-inch Demolisher barrels. The conversions that make absolutely no sense, aesthetically or contextually, but are done purely for gaming advantage.


----------



## pathwinder14

Jeridian said:


> But when your Exorcist launcher cannot shoot because it's out of range, but the target can shoot your Exorcist (since the launcher is at the back)- it doesn't seem so lame.


Ummm...you know, you can turn to face your opponenet. Turn the Exorcist around backwards, shoot, then turn back....if it's that important.


----------



## Jeridian

> Ummm...you know, you can turn to face your opponenet. Turn the Exorcist around backwards, shoot, then turn back....if it's that important.


Ummm.....not without cheating.


----------



## LongBeard

> Ummm...you know, you can turn to face your opponenet. Turn the Exorcist around backwards, shoot, then turn back....if it's that important.


Afraid not, If you don't shoot you get a 'free' rotation In the shooting phase, If you shoot your stuck where you are.


----------



## Jeridian

> Afraid not, If you don't move you get a 'free' rotation In the shooting phase, If you move your stuck where you are.


This rotation is still only once before shooting, so your stuck with an AV 10 rear armour poking out at the opponent.


----------



## pathwinder14

ok, lemme rephrase. During your movement phase you can point the backside to your opponent. In the shooting phase you now have a few extra inches.

I never said it was wise, just possible. :wink:


----------



## Jeridian

Or I could just move the Exorcist turret to the front top hole rather than the back. It would mean I could shoot back when shot at.

But it would also mean my model would look awful and I'd be grasping for advantages.



> I have no problem with people converting their model to gain an advantage on the battlefield, as long as the conversion makes sense. If a Landraider crew thought about it for a moment, they might realize that having guns at the front of teh vehicle instead of the rear makes more sense, and so might alter the vehicle accordingly to gain a battlefield advantage.


Surely it would become quickly apparent that side sponsons severly restrict the LOS of a weapon- so these crew's would mount it on the turret, or at least the front.

Surely it would become quickly apparent that having your gun turret wedged right at the back of the tank exposes far more of your vehicle in order to see- so these crew's would move it to the front.

Fluff can justify anything- far better to concrete rules on the issue.

It may be boring but I think it would be far easier to measure from the vehicle centre for all weapons.


----------



## pathwinder14

ehhh...I place my Land Raider sponsons at the front slots because no troop in their right mind would willingly exint the vehicle in a weapon's line of fire. 

Better to exit behind the guns than in front of their barrels. :wink:


----------



## Jeridian

All fair points about the Land Raider from a fluff standpoint.

But none of the GW pics, or instructions put the Land Raider sponsons in the front ports.
It is no different than converting any other tank to gain an advantage- it's just easier to do so.

On a side note it's tolerated to 'upgrade' the brick in this way, as that huge hunk of easy VP's needs all the help it can get- :lol:


----------



## Greyskullscrusade

Back to tactics....

Ive noticed a couple of things with my army

1)Exorcists Kick ass-2 minimum

2)Retributers (hvy Bolters) and Immolator (dedicated) provide great anti troop support

3)If the enemy has infiltrating anti take units (like raptors can be), use the seraphim to "surround" the exorcist(s) unti the unit is destroyed

4)Repentia-while a very crappy unit- is either going to scare the enemy with the eviscorators and draw fire, or be totally ignored and allowed into combat (add priest)

5)Arcos can help deter enemy movement, unknown range, invulnerable, unknown number of power attacks, who wants to screw with that? Also ive found out that these guys are almost the sure fire way to kill those bastard beserkers.

6)Dominion squad, all flamers, superior with a flamer type weapon, in an immolator with flamer. Keep them behind some cover as close as you can behind your main lines (dozer blades),and when a unit breaks, jump into the open pop the sisters out with the flamers in front, you can cover an entire squad with flamer templates. They are the best "crisis" unit.

7) Cannoness with blessed weapon and inferno pistol, jump pack, the gear that gives you a free faith point, and rosarius is the most useful Hero ive seen, She even beats my terminator commander (and squad). Keep her alone so she can jump to rough spots or take out artillary quickly.

8)keep a small(5 man) unit of stormtroopers, they are often ingored for the bigger,shootier units. Then at the end of the game use them to take the objective(s)

all this and 2-11 chic squads for 1850 (Minus Dominions)?


----------



## Wanderingrogue

Ok point 6 - dominions.

I personaly dont like them as you have to pay mucho points to get somthing i always found 10 sisters can do just as well.

sisters (usually) need divine guidance and numbers to ccause enough casualtys to make a difference and survive any counter attack. I belive - dominions would be ok in a rhino, but small squads of sisters are a waste of time... IMOO (In my own opinion)

also a much better kit out for a cannoness is a jump pack, 2+ save blessed weapon and some form of pistol. Then you burn the faith points to give her an invulrable when you need. Cheeper and better i feel, though i have seen the same config but with an eviserator work well to, to the point im debating a weapon swop, the insta kill possiblities for obliterators if nothing else. but if you decided to to that the mantle may come in usefull too.

The litinies of faith (free faith point) i find better in 10 model sister squads to get spirit of the martyr when going out on a limb or suprising your opponent and not rapid firing but charging and auto getting some handy combat ability. But even then its expensive and out of the 4 variant 1500 list i have its in only one of them.


----------



## Alexander_67

i'm sitting in spain right now cursing the fact i dont have my sister of battle tactca notes i have comprise from playing a crap load of games with them. the second i get back to england i'm posting here


----------



## pathwinder14

Cool. I'd love any addittional info you have.


----------



## The un-divine

Question, I honestly picked WH because I thought they looked 'cool'. But now after playing a few matches (and loosing) I'm starting to become very frustrated. I've heard from a few people that every army is well rounded, but I don't know if I believe that (there aren't allot of WH players) So basicaly, what I'm woundering is. Is this one of the weaker army's? And if so what would be a good alterntive? 

Sorry in advance if this is the wrong place to ask this question, but I'm a little confused as to what I should do.


----------



## The Wraithlord

WH are a great army if you are intending to play all Sisters. Personally I think the IG and Inq stuff in the book is utter shite. Take all sisters, load up on flamers and meltas and back them up with Exorcists and you will have a hard hitting army. The problem with them is that they are strongest in the midrange, rapid fire area so you need to get them close to be effective. But the biggest thing they have going for them is the Acts of Faith. If you take an all Sister list you should have quite a few faith points and the acts are what truly allows the army to shine. A rapid firing sister squad with a flamer on hand firing under the Divine Guidance act is a sick thing to behold. And when that unit does its damage in shooting and gets charged in the next turn, Spirit of the Martyr suddenly give the squad a 3+ Inv save. The acts basically allow any sister unit in your list to become exactly what they need to be in almost any situation.

WH are a great army but they are not 'easy' to play like some other armies. Use them a bit, get comfortable with how they perform and you will start to really do well with them.


----------



## Greyskullscrusade

sisters are a hard army to get used to. But once your list is the way you want it, youll be a very tough opponet to beat. My sisters have even taken on termie squads and came out on top (thank you faith points)


----------



## The un-divine

Would anyone be willing to take a little time out of there day to help me construct a WH army? I've tryed to in the past, and in my opinion the army allways fell short of something I couldn't put my finger on.


----------



## osirisisdead

Why don't you rough out what you've used in the past so we can have somewhere to start. I'd like some more discussion about this topic because I'm wanting to get back into wargaming with a Sisters army.


----------



## The un-divine

Osirisisdead (and anyone intristed in seeing my army) my army can now be found here:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=34321#post34321
Please leave feed-back.


----------

